# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Premnas biaculeatus

## Julio Macieira

O meu fantástico peixinho

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Simplesmente Fantástico!!!!!

Editei o post para testar a função de edit e para recomendar ao Juca que tire outra foto pessoal. Esta tens um ar vampirico moço!!!

----------


## Carlos Nascimento

Bela foto Juca!

P.S.- Este post foi só também para testar esta magnifica iniciativa  :Wink:

----------


## Rui Silva

Este é o palhaço que fez a postura ? :Confused: ? 
É muito lindo  :Smile:  
Teste 3

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente foto Julio ! Sempre tenho dificuldade em tirar fotos de peixes, eles mesmo nunca parem   :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Para quando novas fotos?

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas fotos!! 
Talvez no meio de cem fotos conseguiste tirar duas ou tres fotos espectaculares!! É esse mesmo espirito que nos faz prevalecer e admirar tanto o nosso hobby!! Com paciencia vamos a todo lado!!
Parabens Juca  :SbOk:   :Palmas:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Devo confessar que foram mais de 2 Gigabytes de fotos  :Icon Cry:

----------

